# PA speakers for HT?



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

I have always loved the easiness and liveness of PA speakers sounds. I wonder if some of them could be small enough and linear enough for HT use. Any experience with that?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I suppose, so, but I have never really looked at specs that closely. Efficiency of PA gear is usually high, so that would be a plus. I usually think of PA subs as good down to 30-40Hz or so, a little high for serious HT use. Then the cabinets wouldn't fit in a home environment well.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

You're right. I'm talking about speakers, I have dual LLTs already that are bigger than many PA subs... hehehe


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Wharfedale has some good PA systems. I'm using their HT Diamond 9 system and the guy over there claims PA are just better than HT speakers. I've listened to few ones and they really sound more natural than my speakers... so I think I'll have to dig a little bit deeper and report back.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I did not know that Wharfedale was into PA, but I lost track of them years ago. I had a set of their bookshelf speakers while I was in college back in the '60s.

I would be interested in knowing his criteria for believing that PA speakers are better for HT use. That sounds like a rather broad statement. 

In ability to generate a large sound field, perhaps, depending on the design. However, smoothness of frequency response may not be as important for PA gear as most feel is needed for HT. But, hey, speakers are the most subjective part of the audio chain, so go take a listen and let us know what you think.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There are plenty of companies that have high quality PA speakers that could defiantly be used for home theater, Some names that come to mind are EV, Community, Yamaha and Yorkville just to name a few. The challenge is that many have "Spekon" connectors or even "XLR" so you would need to be handy and make up your own cables.
The only caution is that PA speakers are designed to work in large venues so the off axes listening feild can vary dramatically from speaker to speaker.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey Tony!

Sure and nice... Can you give more detail about the off axis listening field?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well simply put its how far you can stand to the side or even up and down (say a 45 degree angle) of the speaker before you loose the clarity in the highs and this will effect the stereo imaging. so if you sit too close to it you may not have a very wide angle listening area.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> The only caution is that PA speakers are designed to work in large venues so the off axes listening feild can vary dramatically from speaker to speaker.


Good point, Tony. Large stacks can have "short throw" and "long throw" HF horns that vary in directivity from wide to narrow.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm thinking abou something like that... Would just fit in my room...and certaily some big and hopefully nice sound...ummmmmm 
http://www.wharfedalepro.com/Home/P...EAKERS/SHOSERIES/SH2596/tabid/82/Default.aspx


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Man, put a couple of KWs with those and you could certainly go deaf!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My only issue with those is that they will require a decent amount of power and they wont produce very good low volume sound. Remember those are designed to fill a large venue like a hall


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

My 2 channel HT utilizes Chase HT SHO-10's which use pro drivers, and dual subwoofers using pro sound woofers. I love the sound, it's way better than anything I've owned before. Getting 3 more CHT speakers to make the move to 5.2. GR Research had some sweet dipoles using a pro coaxial, but it and the SHO-10's have been discontinued.

Other killer speakers using pro drivers can be found from Pi Speakers, AudioKinesis, and of course JBL Cinema. 

If the front stage of your listening room is symmetrical, the off axis listening issue can be addressed by angling the speakers in sharply. Remove any first reflection sound absorption panels from the side walls and cross fire the left and right front mains. The sound bouncing off the opposing walls greatly increases the soundstage, widening the listening position sweet spot. Check Wayne Parham's white paper for more details. :nerd:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi Blaser! :wave: Great to see you on the forums!


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey Mike! I have missed you all. I am happy to be here


----------

